# Sudden Death



## Brynnybrynn14 (Mar 7, 2016)

I went to get my hedgie out tonight and I found her, Piggy, stiff and dead. She was young just about to turn 2 in a week. I made sure she always had water and food (approved by the breeder) I saw her walking around last night and she seemed fine. She was eatting, exercising, and pooping normally. There was no sign she was ill. I feel like her sudden death was my fault, it just had to be something I did or didn't do. I can't stop crying. Can someone please tell me what caused my baby's death?


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my God! My hedgie piggy also passed suddenly tonight. Her name was Penelope. We called her piggy. It happened about a half hour ago.


----------



## Brynnybrynn14 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss as well  It really sucks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately there's no way to determine a cause of death unless you have a necropsy done. That's something you have to talk to your vet about. I'm very sorry for you both.


----------



## Itchyhedgehog (Mar 6, 2016)

Could be hibernation attempt warm her up!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

A hibernation attempt would not have the hedgehog completely stiff and unresponsive. There is a big difference between hibernation and dead. 

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Brynnybrynn14 (Mar 7, 2016)

She was lying flat and completely stiff no response picking her up. Please don't tell me she was hibernating because I already took her to the vet to be cremateded. I didn't get a necropsy done because I wanted her to be at peace and I couldn't handle it


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No she wasn't hibernating, if she had been hibernating she would have been balled up not laying flat. Don't worry you did everything right.


----------



## sorryimpia (Mar 11, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. I recently lost my 2 year old brown reverse pinto, Cierra. Luckily I didn't find her dead, but nonetheless, I am devastated.
Cierra also didn't show any signs that she was ill. I feel as if her death is my fault too, but I assure you, none of us caused our hedgie's deaths.

RIP Piggy. <3


----------

